# What's causing the crackle? Just wondering.



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sitting at the desk. With my cordless landline phone beside me. It's not in use and it's not being moved at all, but every now and then it crackles. Why is that?

And yes, I think this is a form of work avoidance on my part! 

Lesley


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Move your mobile further away from it.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Morphology said:


> Move your mobile further away from it.


My mobile is in my handbag, hanging on the stairs. The only electrical item nearby is the laptop I m typing on.

Lesley


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

jf your laptop is running on wi-fi there is your culprit, if you wish try a wired connection and turn off wi-fi to confirm.It is pick9ng up transmissions, although if you move the phone further away then it could stop. It could be possible that the comp speakers are reaching something in the phone.Rather a case of omitting each cause one at a time. let us know which it was.


----------

